# GW limited editions for sale!



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

Games workshop limited editions: If you see anything you're interested in then make me an offer! 

Black orc (with great weapon)
Ork nob (standing on ammobox)
Orc Boss +gobbo (both with arms crossed)


Sigmar (on foot)
Skaven army banner
Beastmen army banner
Ogre Maneater ninja
Ogre maneater female
Gimli on uruk hai (Lotr)
Joseph Bugman (Bugman's exclusive)
White Dwarf (30th anniversary)
Night gobbo shaman (direct sales)
Night Gobbo Boss (direct sales)
Skaven lord with halberd (2x, direct sales)
Skaven Lord with sword (direct sales)
Dwarf pin (staff only reward)

Inquisitor Gideon Lorr (1x blister-1x undercoated black)
Sgt. Centurius 
Emperors champion (25th anniversary)


And something quite special:

When I was staff we went to an ''it's not an away day'' (insider joke!  ) and we got a shot glass with a Space Wolves symbold engraved on it on a plinth with a plaque with ''Northern Europe 2001-2006'' on it.

Obviously these are rare as heck as they were only for northern Europe staff. For the right offer I'm willing to part with it!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Is it possible to get a photo of the OnG stuff?

Also where are you and where are you willing to post to?


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

In the Netherlands and willing to ship worldwide. I'll take a pic of all the Greenskins when I get home again asap!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd love to see a picture of that shotglass O_O


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Would love a pic of the bone singer


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Silly question are you willing to trade?


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

@Gothic: sorry no, I am saving up cash to start my own miniature range.

Here are some pics:


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

would love to take that archaon off your hands... sadly do not have the funds currently


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

And too late too, just been sold!


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

Removed some sold items!


----------



## Skrit (Nov 18, 2012)

Still some on sale!


----------

